# mp3 winamp playlist als mp3cd brennen



## stef@n (7. Mai 2003)

Hi zusammen, 
die suche hat mir auch nicht weitergeholfen.

wie kannich, bzw mit welcher software eine mit Winamp erstellte Playlist als MP3 cd brennen (nicht audio!!!), währe für Tips dankbar.

mfg Stef@n


----------



## Speakon (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
versuche es mal mit AmoK Playlist Copy

http://www.amok.am/index.php?page=progr&id=8&lang=de

Es kopiert Dateien aus einer/mehreren Playlists in EIN Verzeichnis


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2005)

Das Problem ist eher, das jeder Daten-MP3-Player die Daten auf der CD anders auffasst.
Der eine wird nach Buchstaben sortieren, der zweite erkennt sogar die Ordner und ein
drittes Gerät sortiert nach ID3-Tag-Genre-Informationen. Ich bezweifle also, dass Du Dein Ziel
erreichen wirst, solange Du eine DatenCD erstellst.

Die einzige Lösung wäre, die Playlist M3u mit rauf zu brennen -- wenn die von den Geräten
erkannt wird...

mfg chmee


----------

